# Eucaboard?



## leezarrd (Aug 12, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with Eucaboard? It is available at Home Depot and is made of eucalyptus.. I have read where it is very hard on saw blades and looks like Masonite. I am wondering if it is more stable and could be used as underlayment for floors. Anybody know? 

It appears a lot of artists are using it to paint on... and I am still thinking about painting my floor till I can decide on, and afford, a more permanent flooring. What 'cha think?


----------



## terry Miller (Dec 12, 2008)

*Eucaboard*

I need to know which side is up with the Eucaboard. Do you put the rough side down and then put vinyl tile on the smooth side? Help please.


----------

